# remington semi-auto 30 06 accuracy



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just curios if its common for an automatic rifle to not be very accurate? I have a remington 30 06 7400 and its a reliable gun. but i havent had much success getting it dead on at a 100 yards. I can hold a 4-5 inch group is that all i can hope for? I have a redfeild scope and use remington core loc 180 grain bullets. 

Thanks 
Jamie King


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Most semi autos are generally less accurate than a bolt gun. But, IMOA not that less. I would suggest shooting some other bullet weights and brands of cartridges through the rifle. You will generally find a load that shoots better than others and it will give you more trigger time as well. I presume you are shooting off a bench? If not .... do, and use a rest or sand bags. This will eliminate any 'wooble' you may have. Next thing would be to take it in and have it checked over. Might just be a loose screw someplace.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

How is the crown of the barrel.

Sometimes the crown of the barrel gets messed up from cleaning since you cannot clean that gun from the rear like you can a bolt.

I would bet the crown has some nicks in it which is probably causing that gun not to shoot well.

Those guns are pretty good shooters out to 100 yards. You should be able to at least get 2 inchs groups out of that gun.

You could have the crown fixed or you could just have some place like magnaport lap off 1/2 inch or so of the barrel and start with a new crown.

The only other thing I would suggest is getting a very good barrel cleaner that will remove all of the copper etc. Barnes I think is the one I use on guns that have built up. Hoppes is not a great heavy duty barrel cleaner you may need something stronger. To clean the lands and groves up so the are properly spinning that bullet.



The only other thing I would suggest trying is checking you first (cold bore shot) is it roughly in the same place every time. Then you groups widen out.

Or is it speratic? Some times people get to shooting and forget that those light barrel deer guns can only handle a few rounds before they get to heated up. Once they get to hot the groups start to get larger.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

schaaed1 said:


> Most semi autos are generally less accurate than a bolt gun. But, IMOA not that less. I would suggest shooting some other bullet weights and brands of cartridges through the rifle. You will generally find a load that shoots better than others and it will give you more trigger time as well. I presume you are shooting off a bench? If not .... do, and use a rest or sand bags. This will eliminate any 'wooble' you may have. Next thing would be to take it in and have it checked over. Might just be a loose screw someplace.


  
I have a 7400 and it'll shoot typical 1 to 1-1/2" groups at 100 yards off a bench. Make sure nothing is touching the barrel (not laying the barrel on the rest etc). Make sure the screw on the end of the forestock is tight. Make sure the scope mounts are tight. You might want to try another scope, or remove it and start at 50 yards using the iron sights. I had a Redfield that wouldn't zero in on a bull's @ss in a china shop.
Guns can be fussy about ammo. Mine likes Nosler 180 gr solid base the best.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

My dads model 7400 will group 1 to 1&1/2" at 100 yds. I can't add anything to the post that has not been said. Good luck. I have shot 2" groups with dads at 200yds.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

FWIW, I have the 7400 carbine -- bought it new and have never fired a factory round through it. Got lucky, had a 180gr Partition load for another '06 I had, and they filled the bill at 1 1/2" at 100m. Where I'm at, on drive hunts especially, 100m would be a long shot, and I didn't bother to play around fine tuning the load any further -- no need to for the purpose I use it for.

Agree though, that you should try other loads -- that failing, start looking at scope and/or mounts. I have a Leo 1.75-6 on mine, with QR mounts, and a Bushnell Holosight -- to switch on or off depending on stand location.

Clean the barrel good with some Shooters Choice or BR cleaner -- then run a snake thru it. If all is tight and clean, and you've tried a few varieties of ammo from a solid bench, then I'd probably have a 'smith check it out. Overall 4-5 inch groups are not the norm, even for a sem-auto, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Try some 165gr bullets, might shrink up that group for ya.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

dogjaw said:


> I have a 7400 and it'll shoot typical 1 to 1-1/2" groups at 100 yards off a bench. Make sure nothing is touching the barrel (not laying the barrel on the rest etc). Make sure the screw on the end of the forestock is tight. Make sure the scope mounts are tight. You might want to try another scope, or remove it and start at 50 yards using the iron sights. I had a Redfield that wouldn't zero in on a bull's @ss in a china shop.
> Guns can be fussy about ammo. Mine likes Nosler 180 gr solid base the best.


Good Suggestions and well put! The "crown" issue also mentioned should be addressed as well. I had my .243 recrowned and it not only helped tighten my groups but made it more "ammo friendly", meaning stuff that it didnt use to like seemed to shoot ok after that. Another issue is your rest/bench. I can shoot my .243 at 1" groups at a hundred yards and my buddie can hardly keep it on the paper! Practice makes perfect!


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

sounds like the norm. is 1- 1 1/2'' @ 100 yards as well as my 7400 30-06
1 1/2" @100. I have a Redfield scope on mine. i havent had any problems. 
check the screws on the rings where they screw into the reciver. Use locktite on the screws to keep them from loosening.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I just got rid of a 7400 but not for accuracy issues,just because I wanted a new 700.The guys are right 2" is probably the norn and the other suggestions seem to fall into place for trouble shooting acurracy problems.


----------

